# New Aza Z-8 Wheels



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

HELLO MY FELLOW GOAT OWNERS........

I JUST GOT MY NEW AZA Z-8 WHEELS THIS WEEKEND. 

18x8.5 - 225/40/18 IN THE FRONT

18x9.5 - 265/35/18 IN THE REAR, 

I WILL PUT PICTURES UP, THE LOOK BADASS. 

MY PROBLEM IS THAT THE REAR WHEELS RUB A LITTLE BIT WHEN CORNERING.

MY QUESTION IS WHAT SHOULD I DO ? 

ROLL FENDERS ? 
ADD LIFTERS ? 
OR GO WITH 245 TIRES ? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

The wheels rub or the tires rub? If it's the wheels it sounds like a spacing problem. I would take it back and tell them your having issues. Hate to see you blow out a tire going down the road.


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

The tires rub not the actual rim.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Grind your fenders or roll your rear fenders.


----------



## Tealmetallicdream (Feb 25, 2008)

IMHO id say roll the fenders. A buddy of mine ate up a nice set of Nitto Extream Drag 315's in a week because he was to lazy to roll his fenders. $500 worth of tire gone in a week.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Tealmetallicdream said:


> IMHO id say roll the fenders. A buddy of mine ate up a nice set of Nitto Extream Drag 315's in a week because he was to lazy to roll his fenders. $500 worth of tire gone in a week.


315s on what? A GTO? If so, no wonder he tore up his tires. Even if his fenders were rolled 315s are way too wide. The only way he could have probably saved his tires was to install drag bags and inflate them to 15 or 20 psi.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Do the pedders lift springs. Do the 5/16 in raise and the 6 mm inserts... makes the stance awesome and adds a lot..... lot.... lot more traction. i love
mine.


Oh yea.... and that rides even better!!!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Do the pedders lift springs. Do the 5/16 in raise and the 6 mm inserts... makes the stance awesome and adds a lot..... lot.... lot more traction. i love
> mine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea.... and that rides even better!!!!


Hi, Gerty,
What size tires and rims are you running on the rear?

Larry


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Bf-goodrich sports. 275 by 35 in the back.
With the tsw thruxtons 18x9.5's in the rear.


----------



## rjsalvages (Apr 13, 2008)

just roll your rear fender....very easy to do.....you can buy or RENT the tools......make sure heat the paint up before the roll....


----------

